# Hard war issues



## Ang (4/8/16)

Good Afternoon

Hopefully I created this under the right place. So I started on a twisp clearo, however after a while I bought a justfog top thing.

Then last weekend my twisp battery started leaking around the button and got extremely hot. It was so hot that you couldn't touch it without using a cloth. We eventually had to dunk it in a glass of water to cool it down. In desperation I drove to the closest shop I know of. I went in looking for a battery and the guy there convinced me to get an eGo AIO. Now the problem I am having is that every now and then I get a splat of hot liquid coming up. I'm using the short mouth piece thing it looks like it has a cup to maybe stop the liquid. I am careful not to over fill and open the air flow thing, but nothing seems to help and I now have a very sore tongue and palate. Anyone have any advice or a fix?

Another thing I noticed with the AIO is that the vape seems to be warm. With the Justfog it seemed to be cool already when it entered my mouth, but this is still warm. Is that normal? I don’t know if I don’t like it or I just need to get used to it still.

Thanks 
(Edited to fix my horrid grammer)


----------



## incredible_hullk (4/8/16)

Hi Ang,

The spitback on the AIO is common due to the new coils. I found removing the metal mesh at the top of the coil helps abit but you will still get spitback

This is one of the reasons I moved away from the AIOs as the I found the new coils not very good.

The warm vape on the AIO is normal as it works on fixed wattage if I am not mistaken.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ang (4/8/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> Hi Ang,
> 
> The spitback on the AIO is common due to the new coils. I found removing the metal mesh at the top of the coil helps abit but you will still get spitback
> 
> ...


----------



## Ang (4/8/16)

Thank you, so it is called spitback! Aha, a name to the horrible occurrence! Will buy a battery for my Justfog top thing, and keep the evil spitback device as a “spare”. Thanks

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre (4/8/16)

I moved away from the Cubis tank (same principle as the AIO) because of spitback from the 0.5 ohm coils. It might be less of a problem if you use the 1.0 or 1.5 ohm coil units.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ernest (4/8/16)

I used another driptip on mine as I found the spiral one that it comes with to hot. Also if you are using twisp liquids, I think they are 50/50 so may make spitback worse. I used 70/30 and 60/40 ratios with a 1Ohm coil and never had spitback.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (4/8/16)

The wife uses AIO with 70/30 vg/pg with no spit back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (4/8/16)

Sprint said:


> The wife uses AIO with 70/30 vg/pg with no spit back.


Which coil @Sprint?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (4/8/16)

@Andre 0.6 ohm

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/8/16)

I've tried all the Cubis coils except for the 1.0ohm and obviously the Notch coil in the AIO, the 0.5 is the spittiest of them all, practically a boiling hot lava fountain. In my experience the 0.6 that comes with the kit is the best of the lot. @Ang have you tried another coil? It could be that you started off with a dud. Also, try the straight drip tip that came with the kit. If that doesn't work then try to not suck it so hard, OK?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Ang (11/8/16)

Thank you everyone for the awesome advice. I changed the coil but it was still the same. What did help was though to use my 70/30 liquids, it cut the spitback down by about 60%. In general though this device is just not going to work for me, I don’t know if it is the device or the 70/30 ratio but it makes my chest heavy and wheezy and I end up having to use my asthma punp (all the more reason never to go back to the stinkies). I also can’t get used to the warm vape, I prefer the “cooler” vape I got from the twisp type set up.

A friend’s husband lent me his old twisp battery until I find my solution.

For the last few days now I have been vaping a Justfog clearomizer with a twisp battery. My Twisp charger (oh murphy is a b*#$h) is now iffy and working on and off. I have to make the decision to buy new battery and charger, or an entire new device. So I am thinking of buying the new twisp Edge, it looks like an AIO device though and wonder if that will also cause problems with the 50/50 liquid?

The other thing on my mind is the coils … is there really such a thing as a coil that will last longer? I am using a coil a week, or 10 days at this point and the sales guy at the Twisp kiosk says his will last 6 weeks BUT … he is a sales guy  

AHH decisions decisions!


----------



## incredible_hullk (11/8/16)

Twisps are horrific on coils and cant take all juices so you buy their expensive juice

My post twisp experience has been coils do last the stated time (except theirs)

Honestly my advice shop around for another brand (go to your local vape store) and this will reduce your operating costs and allow you to use different juices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ang (12/8/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> Twisps are horrific on coils and cant take all juices so you buy their expensive juice
> 
> My post twisp experience has been coils do last the stated time (except theirs)
> 
> Honestly my advice shop around for another brand (go to your local vape store) and this will reduce your operating costs and allow you to use different juices


Thank you, maybe I should just buy two or three batteries for my Justfog as it does work for me. 
When I started vaping I used a tank a day , and now I am on 3 or 4 a day *blush* but I am trying to reduce the nicotine.


----------



## Andre (12/8/16)

Ang said:


> Thank you, maybe I should just buy two or three batteries for my Justfog as it does work for me.
> When I started vaping I used a tank a day , and now I am on 3 or 4 a day *blush* but I am trying to reduce the nicotine.


Nicotine not delivered by a cigarette is in the same class as caffeine. For your type of setup it is better to stay with higher nic - otherwise you will get frustrated and have to buy a lot of juice. Your body will tell you if and when you need to reduce the nic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

